# Aircraft Recognition Quiz



## v2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Airliners.net Aircraft Recognition Quiz


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

I got 11 out of 20..... 55%

Charles


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 23, 2008)

I got 60% on military aircraft...I got a lot of F16 which I recognized immediately


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2008)

55% on the Military
70% on the Classic

can't believe I did that.


----------



## orion549 (Feb 24, 2008)

I got 65% on the Military, but I would've gotten a few more if I didn't second-guess myself.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2008)

Got 75% on classic


----------



## Krabat42 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Quiz. Did a quick run in the classics department and got 19 out of 20. Will try the other categories too. Though, airliners is hard.


----------



## Krabat42 (Feb 26, 2008)

But for a really hard quiz, try this one:

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane!


----------



## A4K (Feb 26, 2008)

I got all the military ones, but lost out on tmost of the modern sport aircraft


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Feb 26, 2008)

Any time some civilian in military was shown I usually got it wrong. I honestly couldn't give two hoots about Airbus, but I did get all the militiary ones with the exception of the two different C-130's.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 26, 2008)

90% on Classic and the same on Military. Had a hard time with those whirly-flopters, as I'm a fixed-wing kind of guy. Definitely didn't have any trouble with the American airplanes, though, and shouldn't have as I briefed enough aircrews flying them over the years!

CD


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 26, 2008)

17 out of 20 on military
10 for 20 Classic


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not talking about my score


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2008)

I did an all aircraft one first. I don't know squat about airliners....35%

Military aircraft 18/20 90%!
classic Aircraft 16/20 80%


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2008)

Military - 18/20 90% 
Classic - 16/20 80%


----------



## Trebor (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL 12 out of 20 in airliners. I fail |D

XD 70% on military 14/20 tis ok


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 27, 2008)

Does it really matter if you know what the plane is, as long as you know you can shoot at it?


----------



## Krabat42 (Feb 28, 2008)

And by the way, there#s the aircraft identification thread. Just try:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/aircraft-identification-v-1737.html


----------



## thirtybg (Feb 28, 2008)

They need to make those things a bit more challenging...


----------



## Krabat42 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, it's challenging enough most of the time. Ask Graeme about some obscure australian types.  But then, submit a picture for yourself.


----------



## thirtybg (Feb 29, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> But then, submit a picture for yourself.


If you're referring to the local quiz here on WWIIAC.net, I've participated quite regularly in the past under a different handle. As to quizzes in general... I'm all quizzed out, I'm afraid. When you've been at the game for more than twenty years, there's literally nothing challenging out there anymore. Every once in a while I like to try one or two again for the hell of it, but it doesn't have the allure that it used to. Plus there's that 'work' thing getting in the way... lately I have no time to do fun stuff like this anymore, it seems...


----------



## Krabat42 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ah, yes. I understand. That "work" thing interferes with everything that's funny.


----------



## Phantom Rocks (Aug 25, 2008)

I did military and got 45/50= 90%


----------



## wingnuts (Aug 25, 2008)

Classic 18 out of 20
Military 18 out of 20.... too many civilian aircraft in military markings  
Noses 16 out of 20


----------

